# Your favourite piano sonata in each key



## Felix Mendelssohn (Jan 18, 2019)

I'll do only the keys I know.

C major: Wanderer Fantasy
C minor: Pathetique 
D major: Mozart K 576
E flat major: Les Adieux
F minor: Appassionasta
A major: Mozart Sonata no. 11
A minor: Schubert D. 845
B flat: Prokofiev Sonata 7
B minor: Chopin 3


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The Wanderer Fantasy, while great, is not a piano sonata. 

I apologize in advance for a list that is about to be really Beethoven heavy.

C major: Beethoven Waldstein, though op.2 no.3 comes damn close these days
C minor: Beethoven Pathétique. 
D major: Beethoven Pastoral (op.28)
D minor: Beethoven Tempest (op.31 no.2)
B-flat major: Schubert D.960, though Beethoven's Hammerklavier comes close!
B minor: Liszt, though Chopin no.3 is close
B-flat minor: Chopin no.2
G-sharp minor: definitely Scriabin no.2 "Sonata-Fantasy"
F-sharp minor: definitely Scriabin no.3
G major: Schubert D.894
A major: Beethoven op.2 no.2
E-flat major: Beethoven Les Adieux

It's unfair to the competition, really...


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Fun exercise, even if it's kinda pointless:

C major: Beethoven Waldstein
C minor: Beethoven Op. 111
D-flat major: ??? (I don't think I've ever heard a PS in this key, or at least I can't recall one off the top of my head)
C-Sharp minor: Haydn Hob. XVI:36
D major: Beethoven Op. 28 ("Pastoral")
D minor: Beethoven Op. 31 no 2 ("Tempest")
E-flat major: Beethoven Op. 81a ("Les adieux")
E-flat minor: Dukas
E major: Beethoven Op. 109
E minor: Grieg Op. 7
F major: Mozart K. 332
F minor: Beethoven Op. 57 ("Appassionata")
F# major: Beethoven Op. 78
F# minor: Brahms Op. 2
G major: Schubert D. 894
G minor: Schumann Op. 22
A-flat Major: Beethoven Op. 110
G# minor: Scriabin Op. 19
A major: Beethoven Op. 101
A minor: Prokofiev Op. 28
B-flat major: This one's tough... so many good choices. I have to list both the Hammerklavier and Schubert D. 960
B-flat minor: Chopin Op. 35
B major: Schubert D. 575
B Minor: Liszt

Beethoven takes 11 spots (counting the Hammerklavier) in my list.

Here are alternate (non-Beethoven) choices for the spots taken up by Beethoven:

C major: Brahms Op. 1
C minor: Schubert D. 958
D major: Mozart K. 576
D minor: Prokofiev Op. 14
E major: Schubert D. 459
F minor: Brahms Op. 5
F# major: Scriabin Op. 30
A-flat major: Haydn Hob. XVI:46
A major: Mozart K. 331


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

^BrahmsWas, who has recorded a good CD of Brahms piano sonatas? I haven't heard any of them.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Here are the versions I remember hearing and liking:

Op. 1: Rosel
Op. 2: Zimmerman *(edit: add Rosel for this one too)
Op. 5: Kissin, Lupu

I don't generally listen on CDs, though, sorry.


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

C minor: Beethoven Op 111
A-flat major: Beethoven Op 110
E major: Beethoven Op 109
B-flat major: Schubert D 960
B minor: Chopin no.3 Op 58
G major: Schubert D 894
A major: Schubert D 959
A minor: Schubert D 845


----------

